# HELP! My mini has a blank screen



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

I've had a mini that has worked perfectly for years. I hadn't used if for the last 3 months because we were remodeling. It's connected to a Roamio that has been working for years and was not shutdown during the remodel.

So, today I connected the mini to the TV in the bedroom. The power light comes on and I see the Tivo cartoon character on the TV while it's warming up. After about 30 seconds the screen goes blank and never returns. I can see the amber led on the front of the mini blink whenver I press the remote so it's alive, it's just not sending a picture signal to the TV. 

What's the next step to get this mini fully functioning again? I'm not opposed to a factory reset as long as I have clear instructions on how to do this.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

channel up and down...do you get a picture?


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

No. I've tried every combination of buttons on the remote. I think the light on the Mini blinks just to mock me.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BruinGuy said:


> so it's alive, it's just not sending a picture signal to the TV.


Have you tried the resolution button on the bottom of the Mini?

Change the video output resolution on TiVo Mini:

Press the Resolution button located on the bottom of TiVo Mini. Each time you press the button, the output resolution will change.

Continue pressing the Resolution button until the TV displays a picture.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/TiVo-Mini-Troubleshooting#novideooutput​


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes I've tried the resolution button to no avail. The startup screen displays fine. Once it goes blank I've pressed the resolution button many times and the screen stays blank.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Have you tried connecting the Mini to another TV? (And do you have the A/V Breakout Cable that would allow you to connect to a non-HDMI source?)


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Have you tried connecting the Mini to another TV? (And do you have the A/V Breakout Cable that would allow you to connect to a non-HDMI source?)


Good idea, I'll try both of those suggestions.


----------



## DFWHD (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm having an issue with intermittent blank screen on live tv. It's a 3 week old mini vox, connected to the main Roamio OTA via MOCA. The issue is only on waking. If you hit live TV, you get a blank/black screen. If you use the guide and select a channel, all is good. Could this be related to the Roamio being in standby mode?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Absolutely, so don't put the Roamio in standby or power save. There's really no reason to do so unless you are constantly getting screwed by EAS alerts, and you avoid other Tivo bugs related to those modes.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> Absolutely, so don't put the Roamio in standby or power save. There's really no reason to do so unless you are constantly getting screwed by EAS alerts, and you avoid other Tivo bugs related to those modes.


Thanks but that doesn't apply here, I've never put my Tivo in standby.


----------



## DFWHD (Jan 15, 2018)

BruinGuy - apologies, I did not mean to highjack your thread.

Slowbiscuit - thanks for your post, I made that change and it seems to have done the trick


----------



## mikeparksne (Aug 18, 2017)

DFWHD said:


> I'm having an issue with intermittent blank screen on live tv. It's a 3 week old mini vox, connected to the main Roamio OTA via MOCA. The issue is only on waking. If you hit live TV, you get a blank/black screen. If you use the guide and select a channel, all is good. Could this be related to the Roamio being in standby mode?


I am having this exact same issue all of a sudden on my 3 mini's connected to my Bolt. Have to open Guide and select channel to get live TV. Has been going on for last couple weeks. Was there an update or something that caused this? The answer of not putting a device in power saving mode doesn't cut it for me. Why even have PSM if it causes bugs?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mikeparksne said:


> I am having this exact same issue all of a sudden on my 3 mini's connected to my Bolt. Have to open Guide and select channel to get live TV. Has been going on for last couple weeks. Was there an update or something that caused this? The answer of not putting a device in power saving mode doesn't cut it for me. Why even have PSM if it causes bugs?


I have Mini VOX and v2 Mini. Never have a problem. I always turn on the TV then hit the Live TV button on the Mini's remote (which is always in Standby). On v2 that gets me live TV. On VOX I get Home.


----------



## PV Fish (Mar 29, 2018)

mikeparksne said:


> I am having this exact same issue all of a sudden on my 3 mini's connected to my Bolt. Have to open Guide and select channel to get live TV. Has been going on for last couple weeks. Was there an update or something that caused this? The answer of not putting a device in power saving mode doesn't cut it for me. Why even have PSM if it causes bugs?


Same issue with me- any "fix" suggestions?


----------



## mikeparksne (Aug 18, 2017)

PV Fish said:


> Same issue with me- any "fix" suggestions?


I took my bolt out of standby as suggested. Solved the black screen, but created another.
Now when I launch the Mini, the Info pane, doesn't match the program on the screen. So the Info pane will be channel 1083, but the program is 1005 for example. I open the Guide, and it is on 1083. The only way I found to fix that is to either select a different channel in the guide, or channel up/down and lands wherever. It's annoying. The mini seems to be loading two different tuners at the same time or something.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mikeparksne said:


> I took my bolt out of standby as suggested. Solved the black screen, but created another.
> Now when I launch the Mini, the Info pane, doesn't match the program on the screen. So the Info pane will be channel 1083, but the program is 1005 for example. I open the Guide, and it is on 1083. The only way I found to fix that is to either select a different channel in the guide, or channel up/down and lands wherever. It's annoying. The mini seems to be loading two different tuners at the same time or something.


Current bug so have to wait for the fix to be released.

Scott


----------



## mikeparksne (Aug 18, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> Current bug so have to wait for the fix to be released.
> 
> Scott


Ok so this is a "known" bug and I haven't somehow messed up my system? Haha


----------



## sfscott (Apr 15, 2010)

This sounds similar to a thread that I just posted. Is this limited to the Mini or a new Mini Vox? I am not above buying new hardware. Can't wait for patched to be pushed. And I have never understood why tivo won't admit on support pages or on phone to new builds that break stuff. Or how about something approaching a QA function?


----------



## mikeparksne (Aug 18, 2017)

sfscott said:


> This sounds similar to a thread that I just posted. Is this limited to the Mini or a new Mini Vox? I am not above buying new hardware. Can't wait for patched to be pushed. And I have never understood why tivo won't admit on support pages or on phone to new builds that break stuff. Or how about something approaching a QA function?


I think it's on both if your running the new Hydra interface.


----------

